# Lucy licks anything and everything. including the air.



## lucybabyy (Dec 31, 2008)

I need a little help of why this is happening. Lucy licks constantly. If I dont let her lick me, she will lick the air. This will go on for hours. She doesnt do this while shes playing or on walks so I have been trying to do that more often. It is so bizarre. Has anyone else had this experience. I have never seen a dog lick the air for so long. :smilie_tischkante:


----------



## spookiesmom (Mar 28, 2010)

Spookie licks floors. Hope you get some answers, I'll be watching.


----------



## Aarianne (Jul 22, 2005)

Zora sometimes licks the air non-stop after eating Wellness Core because she often gets 1 piece of kibble stuck between her cheek and jaw at the very back right side, near where the jaw meets the skull. The kibble fits perfectly into this little pocket back there and she can't get it out so I need to gently dig it out for her. It's unlikely that the same thing has been happening with your pup... but I thought I'd mention it. 

How long has she been doing it for? Have you looked inside her mouth or seen your vet about the issue? If it's a new behavior, something could be wrong in her mouth, such as an abscess, sore, or tooth problem. 

It could also be an OCD/behavioral thing. We had a rescue GSD come to us way back that would excessively lick people or the air whenever she was anxious or excited. It wouldn't go on for hours though. We'd try to distract her and the licking diminished over the years but she always had a tendency to do it.


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

Not trying to scare you, but air licking can be a type of seizure. I would let the vet have a look at her to rule out siezures vs. a behaviorial issue. Good luck.


----------



## lucybabyy (Dec 31, 2008)

We are thinking is an OCD thing. It has been going on for the last 6 months or so. I dont think its a seizure because if i call her name, she is responsive and she will stop. Shes on my lap licking my arm right now. Im going to the vet in about a month for her shots. Ill ask him what i can do to help her OCD!


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Maltese seem to be lickers. 3 out of my four are. Bitsy and Sasha are the biggest lickers,then Rylee,Emily licks very little and Amber licks a little too.
They lick their feet,the window,fabric...me or the air.
If it can be licked,it will be licked...
Even my lickmiesters don't lick all the time but they do get carried away w/ it sometimes...


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

Sophie is my licker - she licks everything, except the air. She started it right after being diagnosed with Cushings and being put on Trilostane. She sees two different vets and they seem to think that she is either nauseous, bored or both. Her favorite thing to lick is an ottoman I have that is covered with a micro-fiber type of material. I use it mostly when I am brushing her out. So, I cover it with a towel when she's on it and put it away when not in use - then she heads for any pillow, blanket or bed she can find. Strangely enough she doesn't lick towels. lol

Hope you get some answers - I know how difficult it is when you think their behavior is because of some type of suffering they are going through.


----------



## TheCozyPet (May 5, 2011)

There are some dogs obsessed with shadows, mirrors, licking and other repetitive habits that you might find disturbing. You might also wanna check his teeth see if his gums are bleeding or sore. You might wanna try brushing them if they don't look in anywhere near in good shape. There are special dog brushes and toothpaste at pet stores.

Have you consulted your vet about it? You could also just phone them. They often could just give you a direct appropraite answer for free.


----------

